# Smugmug or Photoshelter?



## dhirengsi (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,

I live in South Africa and my weapon of choice is the Canon Mark 5D mark 2. I am always taking pics at family gatherings, on wildlife trips and also recently have been trying out some automotive photography. I am now ready to create my online gallery for everyone to view my photos especially my huge family as they are always complaining that they never get to see the photos. An online photo gallery is ideal for showcasing my work and hopefully selling some photo downloads and prints.
I am stuck choosing between Smugmug or Photoshelter. These 2 seem to be the leading online gallery and photo sharing companies at the moment. 
I want to be able to sell prints in South Africa and abroad and also have great SEO support.

Can I please get some feedback from those that are members of either Smugmug or Photoshelter or even better from those that have some experience of both. Why did you choose Smugmug instead of Photoshelter or why did you choose Photoshelter instead of Smugmug?

Your thoughts on this topic will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2012)

For simple sharing with family & friends, just about any on-line host will work.

If you're serious about selling your work, I'd recommend obtaining a domain name and having your own web site.  Anything less looks amateurish.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

Never heard of photoshelter.  I use zenfolio.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been using photoshelter for three years now and it's constantly being updated and improved. It is easy to set up, and if you are planning on using it as a commercial site it works great.  It also has it's own uploader that I find works really well, even when the connections are slow.  I have a client that uses smug mug, that I have to use when i work for them, it doesn't internet explorer and looks very amateur.

If you're interested in seeing my site you can find it on my profile.  It's the fastest and easiest commercial site I've worked with, and the support is great if there are any questions.


----------



## semicolon (Jun 7, 2012)

You might want to check this link

http://www.photosharingreviews.com/...mpare-zenfolio-vs-photoshelter-vs-smugmug.php

Or this one. 

http://www.photosharingreviews.com/ps/compare-all/


I use Phanfare.com myself.  They fit the bill for me.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> For simple sharing with family & friends, just about any on-line host will work.
> 
> If you're serious about selling your work, I'd recommend obtaining a domain name and having your own web site.  Anything less looks amateurish.



And why cant I have my own website WITH own domain using service like zenfolio, smugmug, or photoshelter?   Amateurish to use this service?  Kind of a bold statement.  I have seen plenty of amateurish "custom" website.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> For simple sharing with family & friends, just about any on-line host will work.
> 
> If you're serious about selling your work, I'd recommend obtaining a domain name and having your own web site.  Anything less looks amateurish.



Who would you suggest you hire for webdesign, Sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> And why cant I have my own website WITH own domain using service like zenfolio, smugmug, or photoshelter?   Amateurish to use this service?  Kind of a bold statement.  I have seen plenty of amateurish "custom" website.



Using a photo hosting site SOLELY to sell your work smacks of hack-ism.  Like selling stereos out of a van on the corner of 5th & Main.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Who would you suggest you hire for webdesign, Sparky?



I can get you the name of the guy who set mine up if you want.


----------

